# auto cruise / Automatic Speed Control Device



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

car - cefiro/maxima a32 yr96









Cable one connect to firewall
Cable two connect to this thing, cable is a bit loose 









is it cruise controller? or something else? my cruise is malfunction 

& what is this thing? some kind of filter?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It would be the cruise control that controls that left wire.

The black cylindrical device though. Does it have a wire or hose coming from it? What does the sticker on the side say?


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It would be the cruise control that controls that left wire.
> 
> The black cylindrical device though. Does it have a wire or hose coming from it? What does the sticker on the side say?


its like warranty sticker, with day, month, year. nothing else there..


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

i found something recently










rubber hose from here 










connect to here and another hose connect to fuel pressure regulator 

any other model use this method? may be i can find out something about it.


----------

